# MK4 lighted Jetta vents in a GTI



## Clods-GTI (Jan 8, 2006)

Has anybody installed MK4 Jetta lighted vents in a GTI? Are the plugs in the main harness or do you have to cut the plugs and wire them in?


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: MK4 lighted Jetta vents in a GTI (Clods-GTI)*

if i recall correctly the gti's are not wired for the lights in the vents. you will need to hardwire to your healight switch. grey/blue is your positive and brown will be your negative.


----------



## JDubU (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: MK4 lighted Jetta vents in a GTI (kwalton)*

bump...anyone know for sure or is there a diy?


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MK4 lighted Jetta vents in a GTI (dell6181)*

Here is a DIY from the R32 forum. Pics are gone, but you'll get the idea.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1622523


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: MK4 lighted Jetta vents in a GTI (dell6181)*

This might help
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1742711


----------

